# Jalapenos



## rj2316

I'm sure this has been addressed, but I couldn't find it.  Any of you guys know how to decrease the heat of jalapenos when using them for ABT's?  Some of the people I'll be cooking for on Monday can't take the heat.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## rj2316

Oh yeah...I already take the seeds and all the white stuff out of the insides as well as wash them.  I usually smoke them for about 2 hours as well.  They still can be too hot.  Thanks again guys.


----------



## pineywoods

Taking out the seeds and veins are the only way I know of. Some people say smoking them longer takes out some of the heat but I'm not sold on that. If you have people that don't like the heat maybe try some Anaheim peppers for some of the ABT's or even a sweet banana pepper


----------



## smoke_chef

What Pinnywoods said. Also, Poblano peppers work well. Plan a half pepper per person.


----------



## thestealth

Poblano pepper smoke up real nice too.  Sometimes you can find some smaller ones at the store.  They aren't spicy, but have a great flavor (totally different from bell peppers).

*edit: you beat me too it.


----------



## pineywoods

If I'm attending ya better figure on more than a half one. ABT's ya can't eat just one


----------



## beer-b-q

I'm with you Pineywoods, the people I know it would be more like 1/2 - 1 dozen for each person.  Love those hot peppers.


----------



## danbury

You can also get one batch of peppers that end up with little or no heat and then another batch that have a lot of heat.  I've done them twice this year with the peppers being bought from two different places.  One batch the heat cooked out of and the other it did not.


----------



## mballi3011

The japs varies their selfs some just are hotter than others. But I agree with everyone else here try another type of pepper like poblano or anheims both are really good just not so hot. As far as the amount per person I would think maybe 1/2 to maybe a dozen per person. Some eat more than others. me I not scared I'll eat a dozen and then some if their good.


----------



## tntxajun

I have heard but never done is to let the japs sit in a jar of vinegar and/or parboiling them a bit in vinegar and water solution tol mellow them out yet.

Smoking or grilling does decrease the heat somewhat but not substantially.

For guests that I know are heat intolerant I use large hot banana peppers on occasion. When my garden is in season. Poblanos do well also but are pretty mild.

I enjoy a strong kick and made a mistake with a sausage stuffed Habanero.
Still walk with a limp from that because it brought me to my knees.

Jack~


----------



## jaxgatorz

I have found that here in Jax at the grocery stores, The little ones seem to be much hotter than the long ones.. In fact when the big ones are all they have, i leave a ton of seeds in them.


----------



## phodog

WHEN AFFORDABLE i LIKE TO SMOKE A FEW BABY BELLS LIKE ABT's, and the sweet Bells are just the thing for our more heat sensitive friends.


----------



## richoso1

What he said. Try another pepper, and good luck my friend.


----------



## bigsteve

After you've seeded and de-veined them, soak the Jalapenos over night in whole milk.  Milk works great too if some juice gets into a cut on your hand.


----------



## garyt

I don't know what you guys are talking about. This is the first year I have been making ABT's and haven't had a hot one yet. Done about 300 this year. Maybe we only get the wimpy or small ones here in Wisconsin but I remove the seeds and membrane and have never gotten (burned) yet.


----------



## got14u

try boiling them for about 20 minutes or not actual boil just right before boil. I hear it works pretty good.....or just keep eating them..eventualy u will get use to the heat. feel the pain !


----------



## cajunsmoke13

If I core them really good, go deeper than the membrane, they are pretty mild.  I really scrape the inside.  Wife doesn't like them hot....Always seems to work well.  I will run them under water also...


----------



## alx

I have a friend who was an executive chef before he retired and that is how he uses the ones i grow.You can really cut the heat if you take the time to do what cajunsmoke13 said.....


----------



## fire it up

Perfectly said.
If you soak them overnight in milk it will pull out a lot of the capsaicum and make them much less hot.
You could also try adding a little bit of sugar to the milk mixture and the sweetness shouldn't be noticeable (long as you only do a tsp or so) and it will also help with the heat.
You wanna stop by I have a no heat jalapeno plant in the garden.  My sister (who I grew it for) thinks black pepper is spicy but I had her bite one with seeds and veins and she chewed it up problem.  All the jap flavor/smell but not a bit of the heat.


----------



## rj2316

Thanks for all the input.  I really deveined and went below the membrane.  They'll be on the smoker in about an hour and a half.  I'll let you know how it goes.  Thanks again guys!


----------



## tender loins

Next time, after cutting them & deseeding/deribbing, microwave them for a few minutes covered in water. It will partially cook them & soften them a little too. Drain the water & repeat if necessary. This will also cut down on time needed in the smoker too. The best way is to nuke/drain the night before, then recover with water & refrigerate until the next day's time to use them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## beer-b-q

Earlier this summer my wife found some peppers called Mini Sweets at the store and got them.  They are about the size and shape of a Jalapeno but are super sweet and not hot.  She only found them one time and hasn't seen them since but if you can find them they would be a great substitute for Jalapenos for those whimpy guests and eaters who don't do Hot... 

This is what they looked like....


----------

